

Dallas Mavericks First To Dive Into Fatigue Analysis - bparsons
http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2013/10/16/mavs-first-to-dive-into-fatigue-analysis/

======
WestCoastJustin
Looks like Fatigue Science makes a device called the READIBAND [1], which is
used to track sleeping patterns so you can adjust your schedule accordingly,
but right now it is only available to military, sports, and big industrial
clients. Sounds pretty interesting, in that sports teams are seeing a real
benefit.

Can someone who uses one of these performance monitors weight in? Doesn't have
to be the READIBAND, but what about Fitbit Flex [2], Jawbone Up [3], or the
Nike Fuelband [4]. Does anyone actually notice a marked difference in
alertness throughout the day?

[1]
[http://fatiguescience.com/readiband-2/](http://fatiguescience.com/readiband-2/)

[2] [http://www.fitbit.com/](http://www.fitbit.com/)

[3] [https://jawbone.com/up](https://jawbone.com/up)

[4] [http://www.nike.com/ca/en_ca/c/nikeplus-
fuelband](http://www.nike.com/ca/en_ca/c/nikeplus-fuelband)

~~~
azmenthe
I don't personally use any of these products but I know Northwestern
University did a very similar project with their football team. They had
success with the normal consumer level product (either the flex or up, don't
remember which)

------
teleclimber
Marc Cuban (owner of the Mavericks) is big on sensor technology. He talks
about it alllll the time on Shark Tank.

edit: clarification.

------
patbyrne
The Readiband provides clinical level sleep and fatigue analysis. It is FDA
approved and is 93% accurate which is why it is also used by reserach groups
like Harvard Medical School and the FAA research group. The other technologies
call themselves consumer "gadgets" for a good reason. There is little or no
science behind the products. Consumers should always ask, "Where is the
validation?"

------
dpleuler
They might be the first NBA team to do it, but I know of at least one Major
League Soccer team that does this.

------
vaadu
Does this write know what first means?

The article mentions the Vancouver Canucks using it since 2009.

~~~
gamblor956
First _in the NBA._ This article was posted to the NBA's site, not a general
sporting news site.

FTA: "In the next few days, the Dallas Mavericks will become the first team in
the NBA to have their players wear black, digital wristwatches that don’t tell
time."

------
joezydeco
Now sports agents and teams will begin negotiating how much sleep and downtime
their athletes must have.

"We need this player to get 8.25 hours of sleep a night"

"My client will only do 7.5. He's shooting a movie next week"

"7.8?"

------
dguido
... and they won't put impact sensors in their players helmets to track
potential brain injuries.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
Do you have any idea how expensive those electronic basketball helmets are?

Come to think of it, I'm having trouble remembering how much regular
basketball helmets cost...

